# Flir



## hilljack (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm looking to get a flir,was wondering what people recommend? Thanks Gary


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

I think a lot of the choices they offer will depend on what your primary use for it will be and budget. I really like the phone versions.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I step up a grade over the phone option one. Due to the fact that when up grade who know if it would still have the right port to plug it in. Both will work. From what I understand.


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

FlirOne for my iPhone. It is awesome


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I got the Flir One for Christmas and really like it so far. I found out I need to add some insulation in my house in the spring.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> I got the Flir One for Christmas and really like it so far. I found out I need to add some insulation in my house in the spring.


Can anyone confirm the software for the Flir One requires an Internet connection? At least one other BeeSource member reported he was unable to use the camera without an Internet connection.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

With a Flir One, I was able to locate the radiant heat lines in a concrete slab. Amazing.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I have used mine at my out yards and there is only tower service no WiFi near the yards and it worked fine.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have the one that fits my iPhone. My battery last about 5 minutes...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Bdfarmer555 said:


> I have the one that fits my iPhone. My battery last about 5 minutes...


Flir makes an external backup battery...Flir Powerbank


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I'm training my Maremma to listen for the buzz lol


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Lburou said:


> Can anyone confirm the software for the Flir One requires an Internet connection?


No internet connection is needed once the app is on your phone.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> No internet connection is needed once the app is on your phone.


Thank you


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Have had mine two years now. Use it with iPhone. Love it!!! Cold weather is tough on the battery though. Load the app onto the phone and you're good to go. They updated the app this past year and naturally it's not simple as it used to be.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Can anyone rate a similar device for Android phones?
I am in non-iPhone household.

For phone batteries dying quickly just carry a regular tool battery along with a USB charger.
Like so:
https://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-BDUSB20B-Power-Adapter/dp/B019OF6TT2


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

GregV said:


> Can anyone rate a similar device for Android phones?
> I am in non-iPhone household.
> 
> They do make the cameral for Android too
> http://www.flir.com/flirone/android/


----------



## bee bud (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone know how the picture quality is on the $199. dollar one compared to the $399. ?


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Lburou said:


> Can anyone confirm the software for the Flir One requires an Internet connection? At least one other BeeSource member reported he was unable to use the camera without an Internet connection.


The FLIR I have does not require an internet connection. I have a cheap Android phone and it works just fine on it. What I do recommend is filling out the warranty and mail it in. 8 had some trouble with mine from last year and just made the warranty expiration by a day. They were very accommodating and fast.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

bee bud said:


> Does anyone know how the picture quality is on the $199. dollar one compared to the $399. ?


Very happy with the lesser cost one even though I hav3 not compared it to any other. I strictly use for the hives, I dont like to see heat leaks around the house.


----------



## bee bud (Mar 15, 2016)

Cloverdale said:


> Very happy with the lesser cost one even though I hav3 not compared it to any other. I strictly use for the hives, I dont like to see heat leaks around the house.


thank you, that's all I really need it for too. Do you think it could see a mouse inside a nuc?


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

I just ordered the Flir One Pro on Ebay. It was $339 new. I believe it has 4x the resolution of the Flir One. I can post a couple pictures if you like.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

clong said:


> ...I can post a couple pictures if you like.


Great idea!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

bee bud said:


> thank you, that's all I really need it for too. Do you think it could see a mouse inside a nuc?


Ayes, it will show up as a warm spot; I took a pic and saw two warm spots and thought a mouse or two was there, but it was only the super entrances






and yes I embarrassed myself


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Michael Palmer said:


> Flir makes an external backup battery...Flir Powerbank


Thank you, sir


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I ordered a Seek Compact Pro for my iphone. USPS tracking says it should arrive today, and I hope to post photos in the next few days.

The Compact Pro ($399 street price) was about the same price as the FLIR One Pro, but with much higher thermal resolution (320 x 240 for the Compact Pro vs 160 x 120 for the FLIR One Pro). The Compact Pro doesn’t have the visible light overlay, which seems like a nice feature, that the FLIR has, though.

I am not saying one is better than the other for looking at beehives. I just decided the higher thermal resolution sounded good to me.

Here's a video comparing a Seek Compact Pro vs a 2nd generation FLIR One:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-lN3KvB0vs





.


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't explored all the options on the Flir One Pro, but I think that the Flir One at ~$200 would have been a better value. The Pro has higher resolution, but I'm not sure it yields $150 in benefit. 

Attached are pictures of three hives: H1707 is a 1.5" thick hive. H1705 is standard thickness. For comparison, H1702 is a hive that died this winter.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Value is a subjective thing. The substantially higher resolution of the Compact Pro will open up more possibilities for use, which makes it a better value for me.

If all one needs is to see whether a hive is alive or dead, then a 1st generation FLIR would be adequate


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

I think the higher frame rate of the Seek thermal pro (15hz) is also a big improvement over the FLIR one pro (8.7hz). 15hz is still not great, but much less choppy. To get much above that you're in the >$1000 range. It doesn't really matter if you're looking at stationary things, but makes a big deal for anything moving.


Please post some images when you get it!!!


----------

